
An art show with hidden cryptocurrency - andebauchery
https://andybauch.com/exhibitions/new-money
======
andebauchery
"New Money" opening on Friday in Los Angeles contains Bitcoin which can be
stolen from the works. The art is created from 100,000 LEGO bricks and $10,000
in Bitcoin, and depicts visual abstractions of Bitcoin secret keys.

